# Animated Raven project



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

So I've been wanting to build an animated raven ever since I saw Socal's awesome crow. Then Haunt1000 came up with a simpler design. They have mostly posted pictures so the build looked intimidating without a how to, but as usual I dove right in. :googly:. So here's what I have done so far.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice......Might see something like that in my near future


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I absolutely love that!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks really, really good. I love how the beak moves - gives that added air of realism.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... no sense asking questions, don't have a clue how to do animatronics! Great work so far.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

That's fantastic, BB!!
I'm making an automated Crow for this year.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

looks terrific. Really nice job.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL @ 3rd video...the stuff in the background....just your typical garage: some boxes....kid's tricycle...lots of Diet Coke....a *skeleton*...


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Is that a Polulu micro maestro controlling that?


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks, I'm really enjoying this build when I'm not taking it apart all the time.:googly:



Allen H said:


> Is that a Polulu micro maestro controlling that?


No, that's a medua board. It's now installed inside the body. I added some red LED's for the eyes and with this board you can adjust the brightness of the LED's and even flash them if I want. It's a very cool board.



Evil Bob said:


> That's fantastic, BB!!
> I'm making an automated Crow for this year.


LOL! Bob are you reading my mind or am I reading yours? We seem to be building birds at the same time again!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

What can I say?

CAWesome!

Really, it's a terrific animatronic, very nicely done!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

WOW!!! That is SO cool!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work BB. Thats the way to do it also, just roll up your sleves and have at it. If I would have waited to build something because I didn't know how, all I would have is carved pumpkins on the porch. Great work.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

buckaneerbabe said:


> LOL! Bob are you reading my mind or am I reading yours? We seem to be building birds at the same time again!


Well kinda...


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Great job on the crow BB. Evilbob...those MTS3000 props...WOW.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Evil Bob said:


> Well kinda...


LOL! Definitely different this time around. I absolutely love what your doing with yours. Will they be ready for prime time soon?

Thanks everyone, your encouragements really helps when I hit a wall. I had to replace my servo for the body's rocking motion. Apparently it wasn't strong enough after all. That's OK, I put a 645mg in there and there won't be anymore problems with power now!

I working on disguising the openings around the head and the lower body cut. I'm thinking feathers or fur any other ideas?


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I would love to see a parts list for this.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

buckaneerbabe said:


> LOL! Definitely different this time around. I absolutely love what your doing with yours. Will they be ready for prime time soon?
> I working on disguising the openings around the head and the lower body cut. I'm thinking feathers or fur any other ideas?


Sorry about the hijacking. Your raven is *really* cool! I hope you make the ToT's appreciate the hard work you put into it!

How about black spandex for the neck joint?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That is so bad A$$!!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG, BB!!!!!!!!! that is too cool!!!!!!!!!! (per your usual work!! ) what a fantastic job you have done!love the movement, so realistic!!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'm finishing up and have a video testing out my raven with some lighting. I still have some touch ups to do but it for the most part it's done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy moley double crap! That is just so amazingly lifelike!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

He is so cool. I gotta ask, where did you buy the Raven?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

WOW, awesome job!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

O  M G

I am just freaking out, that is the coolest thing I have ever seen. Going to have to beg Jaybo to make one. or five. 

Wow, you did such good work on this one, thank you for sharing!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Quoth the raven, "that's friggin' awesome"!!!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Have mercy you did such a freakin amazing job on this!! 

Are servos hard to work with? Do you program it through your computer? Sorry if these are stupid questions, I have absolutely no clue in this area.

My husband looked really worried the day he came home and I was sitting in our foyer wiring a motor for my cauldron witch, I can only imagine his reaction if I tell him I am hooking up servos ha, ha!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! That is too cool!! absolutely love it!!!

If you ever decide to sell them, I want to be on the top of your buyers list.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, this makes me wish I was more technically inclined! Your raven is amazing, and so life-like. I could imagine an unkindness (I've always wanted to use that!) of these things cawing on my lawn, lol! Well done.

Out of curiosity, does the body movement happen in time with the musical number like it looks, or is it random?


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh now that rocks


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Just saw this. Fantastic job.
Anyone that can master animatronics at home gets a big,"Two Paws Up" from me.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

dionicia said:


> I would love to see a parts list for this.


Finally, here's your list:

Supplies list for the raven

3/8 aluminum rod
2"x 2" angle stock aluminum
universal joint part # COX-A1-9, from servo city
collars part # 9946K13, from servocity
1 servo bracket
4 servos; 1 micro Hitec HS65mg, 2 Hitec 425 BB, Hitec 635 HB
Hollow aluminum tube (for the legs)
Greenhead gear flocked crow decoy from Cabela's
1 large crow from Michaels
air dry clay
pair of red led's
latex
black feathers (about 2"-3")
black paint
misc bolts and lock nuts
scrap aluminum 
Medusa board


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, that looks beautiful! I love the movement you have. I think I have a lot to learn before I could ever try something like that.


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Uh...... That my friend is pretty damn amazing... There is no way in hell I could even come close to doing that... If you ever decided to build them to sell... Sign me up!!!!!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Truly awesome and inspiring! I had always wanted an animated raven, but figured trying to build something that small was way not worth it. Until I saw yours. [email protected]%!! ...one more project added to the never ending build list.

The beak and head movement really sell it. Thanks for including the video showing how the linkage works, especially for the beak. The linkage, for me, is the most intimidating part. 

Again...good job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, like what everyone else has stated, what an incredible job! What would you say the total spent on him was? I'd love to give it a go, but am not very tech savvy in the servo world.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!



JohnnyL said:


> Wow, like what everyone else has stated, what an incredible job! What would you say the total spent on him was? I'd love to give it a go, but am not very tech savvy in the servo world.


I figured the cost at about $250. JohnnyL, I say go for it, It would be the perfect addition to your awesome Annual Halloween Party/ haunt display!


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Late to the party, here, but I have to say as well that your raven is SWEET! Such sophisticated and lifelike motion. Love it, love it. I just did the Disneyland trip with the fam, and your raven could easily reside alongside the animatronics in Pirates/HM (great theme music choice, btw!), etc.

Kudos!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow.. looks like the real thing! great job.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I may just have to! You'll probably be getting a lot of messages from me though, hah.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

buckaneerbabe said:


> Finally, here's your list:
> 
> Supplies list for the raven
> 
> ...


_*did you use two birds for this project or was it this the same thing?:confuseton:*_


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

TNBrad said:


> _*did you use two birds for this project or was it this the same thing?:confuseton:*_


I used the Michael's crow for the wings and the feet. You could easily make the bird without it. I liked the look of the wings a little better than the fur to cover up the the cut at the bottom. Haunt1000 used fur to hide his cut at the bottom so you could try that instead. I also used the feet from the crow as a base to sculpt the clay over. It was just easier for me and I already had a bunch so why not.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

very cool
I really do want to do this also. so please any other details I would greatly appericate.'
and again WOW this is such an AWSOME project.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Absolutely incredible!! I love crows and ravens personally (real ones) and this is just a fabulous prop. I would be intimidated as hell (but I have yet to do anything electronically except rewire a lamp). You did a great job.


----------

